# Puffmais selbst herstellen



## Fliegenfänger (1. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

kennt sich jemand von Euch aus, wie man Puffmais selbst herstellen kann ?
Habe mit dem Zeug schon erfolgreich geangelt, sehe aber nicht ein, warum ich im Angelladen für einen kleinen Beutel davon 2,49 € bezahlen soll. Für das Geld bekommt man beim Agrarhandel einen ganzen Sack Futtermais.

Es grüßt

der Fliegenfänger


----------



## arno (1. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Moin!
Fliegenfänger ,ich glaub einfach bischen Öl in Top unf Mais rein , Deckel drauf und warten!
Den Ofen natürlich anmachen!!!


----------



## Brummel (1. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Hallo Fliegenfänger,

Puffmais müsste doch eigentlich das gleiche sein wie Popcorn, oder?  #c 
Hab in meinem Angelladen jedenfalls noch nie explizit nach sowas gesucht, eigentlich (falls meine Vermutung stimmt) dürfte dann doch jeder Popcorn-Automat oder sogar jede Pfanne ausreichen um Puffmais herzustellen. 
Kann natürlich sein, daß ich mich da total vergaloppiert hab, keine Ahnung.  :g 

Gruß  Brummel  #h


----------



## Franz_16 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

also Falls es wirklich Popcorn ist, 
ich hab eine Popcorn Maschine hier rumstehen.... 
nehmt ihr das zum Karpfenangeln???? 
hört sich sehr interessant an.....


----------



## Brummel (1. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Wenn es wirklich Popcorn ist, würde man sich auf jeden Fall nie wieder Popup-Boilies kaufen müssen.    ( Vielleicht kommt daher diese Ähnlichkeit der Namen?? )

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## arno (1. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

ich hab das mit Popkorn  schon vor längerer Zeit mal probiert, aber nix gefangen!
Aber wenn das andere machen ist wohl was dran!


----------



## Mac Gill (2. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Ich habe mit Popcorn schon schöne Schleien und Karpfen auf die Schuppen gelegt.

Dazu gibt es eine Lustige Geschichte:
Ich hatte meinen Neffen mit zum Angeln genommen -> es hat nix gebissen -> gegen Mittag hat er sich dann eine Tüte Popcorn gekauft und hat ab da fortwährend die Dinger gekanbbert. Ich habe dann aus Jux gesagt, er solle mir mal eins geben, wenn es Ihm so schmeckt, dann sicherrlich auch den Fischen. Ich habe das Popcorn einfach so auf den Haken gesteckt (da noch ohne Haarmontage) und einfach so eingeworfen.
Es dauerte keine Minute, da war die Pose Kaputt (Untergegangen :q)

Seitdem Versuche ich es immer mal wieder damit...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## arno (3. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Moin!
Hmmm , dann muss ich das ja wirklich demnächst noch mal öfter probieren!!!


----------



## kristallmuschel (3. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Hallo Fliegenfänger #h 

Also bei uns hier wird Puffmais = Popcorn schon lange zum Karpfenangeln verwendet. Und das mit großem Erfolg.
Herstellen kannst Du es ganz leicht. Einfach im Supermarkt eine Tüte Mais (gibt es extra für Popcorn) für 0.99Cent kaufen. Reicht für einen ganzen Eimer voll. Den Mais in eine Pfanne mit ganz wenig Öl geben und bei großer Hitze warten bis es "aufpoppt"   Aber den Deckel nicht vergessen, sonst hast Du die ganze Ladung im Gesicht. Hinterher Zucker oder Salz dazugeben. Unsere Karpfen mögen lieber süßes Popcorn.
Kleiner Geheimtip. Gehe mal in ein Kino. Da ist immer Popcorn übrig. Das ist zwar dann nicht mehr ganz frisch, aber das stört die Karpfen nicht.
Mein Nachbar, der einen Angelladen besitzt, zermalt das Popcorn (Schlagwerkmühle) und mischt es ins Karpfenfutter. Diese Geheimmischung wird besonders gerne gekauft. :s 

kristallmuschel


----------



## hark (4. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Hallo Leuds
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere haben wir damals Puffreis in Blöcken mit Schoko überzogen bei unserem Kamellen- Dealer   gekauft.
Sah aber nicht wie Popcorn aus sondern eher wie aneinander geklebte Sterophorkugeln nur nicht so rund.

Aber wie man das legger Zeug selbst macht, ;+ vielleicht genau so wie Popcorn nur mit Reis ;+


----------



## hark (4. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Hallo Leuds
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere haben wir damals Puffreis in Blöcken mit Schoko überzogen bei unserem Kamellen- Dealer gekauft.
Sah aber nicht wie Popcorn aus sondern eher wie aneinander geklebte Sterophorkugeln
nur nicht so rund.
Aber wie man das legger Zeug selbt macht,


----------



## hark (4. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

#h nochmal
Was ich vorher meinte ist wohl eher Puffreis.
Hab mal ein bischen rum gegooglt und komme zu dem Schluss das es sich wohl tatsächlich um Popcorn handelt, wenn von Puffmais die Rede ist.
Wenn es aber mit Popcorn nicht funktioniert, ich gehe davon aus das du damit Stippen gehen willst, habe ich folgenden Vorschlag anzubieten:
Kauf dir nen kleinen Sack Hufu (Flockenfutter zum Einweichen mit warmen Wasser)
in dem einstarker Anteil an Mais ist ( sind so gelbe Flocken ).
Kannst du zuhause anmachen und damit anfüttern oder du wirfst es einfach aus der Tüte unangemacht ins Wasser.
Das Futter soll angeblich wegen der Saugfähigkeit relativ schnell sinken.
Jetzt noch ein Maiskorn oder eine Made aufn Hacken und hoffen  #a . 

Den Tip hab ich von nem Angelkollegen der damit angeblich Erfolg gehabt hat.

Schätze mal Futter in angemachtem Zustand für Still und langsame Fliessgewässer, wo gegen die Variante mit Futter direkt aus der Tüte eher für reines Stillgwässer in Frage kommt.

Gruss #h

Ich weiss ja nicht wo du herkommst aber bei uns gibt es z.B. die Raiffeisen Genossenschaft. Da kann man Futtermittel aller Art für relativ kleines Geld erwerben jedenfalls günstiger als in nem Angelshop. Vielleicht gibt es sowas in der Art bei euch auch.


----------



## muddyliz (4. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Für Popcorn nimmt man eine spezielle Maissorte: Die Körner sind etwas kleiner als normaler Mais, dunkler und vorn mehr zugespitzt. Gibt's im Supermarkt. Herstellung von Popcorn ist oben schon beschrieben.


----------



## Knobbes (4. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Ich glaub ich muss es auch mal mit Popcorn probieren, ist es denn eigentlich schwimmend?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## sebastian (4. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Kauft man da die Körener oder den fertigen Mais in den Dosen ?


----------



## Franz_16 (4. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

@sebastian 

du musst natürlich die Körner kaufen um Popcorn selbst herzustellen


----------



## arno (4. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Moin!
Sebastian, mit Dosenmais kannst Du lange warten bis sich da Popkorn draus bildet!!!
Aber wie wir ja Sebastian kennen , war das mal wieder eine Scherzfrage!!!


----------



## Honeyball (5. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Ich find's ja interessant, in welchen Etablissements Ihr Euer Getreide kauft,
 :q  :q  :q  

aber statt speziellem Popcorn-Mais tut es auch ganz normaler billiger Futtermais in der Mikrowelle.
Da poppt zwar nur die Hälfte, aber den Rest kannste mahlen und zum Anfüttern nehmen. 

Ob das auch mit Reis geht, weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich muss der zum Poppen doch in den P***


----------



## sebastian (5. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

aber statt speziellem Popcorn-Mais tut es auch ganz normaler billiger Futtermais.

Also doch Mais aus der Dose ?


----------



## Honeyball (5. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Wenn Du ungekochten Trockendosenfuttermais in Österreich bekommst, dann vielleicht. Hier bei uns ist der Dosenmais gekocht und daher sterilisiert und daher poppt der um's Verrecken nicht mehr


----------



## sebastian (5. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Schade  Mama ich will popcorn machen. Die im AB haben gesagt bei 200 grad mit viel Öl und pfeffer dosenmais ins rohr. Deckel offen lassen damit der Dampf raus kann


----------



## arno (5. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Moin!
Jetzt noch was spezielles:
Wie benutzt man den Popkorn zum anfüttern???
Der treibt ja auf, geht nicht, oder wie??


----------



## Honeyball (6. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

geht absolut nicht, es sein denn, Du möchtest die Karpfen an der Oberfläche anfüttern.
Das klappt meist dort, wo Spaziergänger Enten mit Brot füttern, allerdings fressen Dir die Enten dann auch das Popcorn weg und wenn Du mit Wasserkugel und Vorfachhaken mit Popcorn einen Entenbiss hast, meckern wieder die Spaziergänger.
Du kannst aber versuchen, Popcorn in einer Teichkugel anzufüttern, die aus Haferflocken und etwas Lehm geknetet ist. Diese löst sich am Grund nach und nach auf und gibt das dann langsamer auftreibende Popcorn frei. Mit Popcorn am Vorfachhaken und leichtem Grundblei bietest Du den Köder ja über Grund an.
Das alles kannst Du aber vergessen, wenn die Fische vorsichtig beißen, weil durch den Winkel der Biss schwerer erkennbar ist.


----------



## arno (7. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Moin!
Honeyball, genau so hab ich mirs gedacht!!!
Schade, hätte ja sein können das jemand ne Idee hat!!!


----------



## Honeyball (7. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

kannst ja spaßeshalber mal 'nen Bleischrot reindrücken, damit's unten bleibt #g


----------



## Franz_16 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Ich werd das demnächst mal ausprobieren, mit meiner bewährten Brot Montage... werde euch berichten ob es geklappt hat


----------



## arno (8. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Honeyball, in alle die ich zum Anfüttern nehme???
Da freut sich mein Händler aber rieeeesig!!!


----------



## Honeyball (8. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Da freut sich mein Händler aber rieeeesig!!!



...und die Umwelt bzw. das Gewässer um so weniger.
Dafür sind aber die angefütterten Fische schwerer  :q 


Nein, mal im Ernst:
Mit schwerem Lehmteig zum Grund schicken und mit "Aufstiegsmontage" (Laufblei) das Steigen an der Rute simulieren, ist die vielversprechendste Methode.
Klappt aber wohl nur an stehenden Gewässern bei wenig Wind, da die Schnur ja nachgeben muss und deshalb locker steht. Der Anhieb muss dementsprechend mit Doppelzug erfolgen: erst ein kurzer Anschlag, dann in derselben Bewegung sofort kräftig nachlegen. Beim ersten Zug setzt sich der (nadelscharfe!!!) Haken im Maul fest, beim zweiten dringt der Widerhaken ein.
Ich hab das vor Jahren mal am Sorpesee erfolgreich (allerdings mit Brot) auf Rotfedern gemacht, an einer Stelle, wo häufig Enten gefüttert werden. Angefüttert habe ich mit Haferflockenknödeln, in die ich lockere Brotstückchen eingelegt hatte. Während die Kleinfische den Teig gefressen haben, sind auf die steigenden Brotflocken nur gute Exemplare eingestiegen.


----------



## arno (8. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Moin!
Ich hab gerade mit meiner Frau gesprochen!
Kommt öfter vor!!!
Also, wenn man ein Brot backt und dort Sand mit rein packt , müsste es doch 
untergehen .
Die Frage ist nur, ob sich der Sand wenn der Teig im Backofen ist, sich nicht nach unten durchdrückt, bevor er gebacken ist,  durch sein Eigengewicht!
Ich kam darauf , weil Honeyball schrieb , das man Lehmteig nehmen soll!
Hat jemand mit sowas Erfahrung???


----------



## sebastian (8. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Kann man das Zeug nicht vorher in Wasser baden über die Nacht ?! oder in Teig einkneten das es untergeht ?


----------



## Honeyball (8. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Hi Sebastian,
wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Schau mal, was weiter oben steht


----------



## Knobbes (8. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

@Sebastian
Du kannst das Popcorn ja mit Blei ausstopfen, dann geht es bestimmt unter.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## arno (9. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Moin!
Ich habe mir gestern mal eine Spezialmischung zum Anfüttern von meinem Händler gekauft!
Klasse, fünf Rotaugen, von 20 bis 25 cm!
Von den 25cm hab ich zwei Verhaftet!
Klasse, klappt ja doch mit mir!!!
Und gleich versuch ichs noch mal auf Aale, aber ohne Popkorn!!!


----------



## sebastian (9. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

So ein Mist ich glaub ich muss lesen lernen


----------



## leipziger21 (20. April 2004)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

hallo habe auch schon mit puffmais erfolg gehabt beim karpfenangeln.
wenn ich mit puffmais fische dann mit futterspirale und einem kurzem vorfach etwa 10cm so das wenn die montage am grund liegt der puffmais genau über der futterspirale steht is top.mache den puffmais ans haar.habe diese montage von meinen angelkumpels die haben damit etliche erfolge fischen nur mit der montage auf karpfen.glaube nicht das der puffmais popcorn ist zumindest der aus dem angelladen dieses hat nicht die typische popcorn structur der puffmais ist eher fest viel dichter.
der puffmais im angelladen ist ja auch in verschieden farben sowie verschiedenen geschmacksstoffen erhältlich(zb anis,vanille...)tschüßi


----------



## sammy554 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

puffmeis kann man nicht normal in nem topf herstellen man muss dazu einen schnellkoch
topf nehmen und wenn es dann heiß genug is den deckel plötzlich aufmachen wenn es dann knallt habt ihr es richtig gemacht


----------



## Angler-Horsti (5. November 2007)

*AW: Puffmais selbst herstellen*

Es ist ganz einfach: Pfanne mit meis befüllen (nur gaanz wenig, sonst platz sie später=))
und heiß machen. wenn es anfängt zu knallen, die temperatur etwas runterdrehen, sonst brennt was an...  während des Atilleriefeuers die Pfanne immer leicht schwenken, bis es aufhört.  dann schnell in ne schüssel füllen, und so lange es noch warm ist Färben, oder "abschmecken"


beim angeln ist haarforfach klar im vorteil...( wieleibziger schon sagte)

ich nehme meist ein stinknormales 10-15g schweres Birnenblei. das Vorfach am besten ohne Wirbel befestigen, Stopperperle ist abe wichtig!

nach dem auswerfen schnur einholen bis die Stopperperle gegen das Blei stößt. dann wieder 10-20 cm schnur geben.
Bissanzeiger brauch man nur wenns kalt ist, ansonsten nimt man die Finger.

Hoffe ich konnt weiterhelfen...

JOHANNES


----------

